# Connecting Laptop (no hdmi) to TV



## billyg1957 (Oct 10, 2005)

Hi,
I am using Netflix...viewing on my older laptop. Can someone tell me what i might need to connect to my hidef tv? The laptop does not have an hdmi output. 

What do i need? 
What should i expect to pay?
Is it worth it?

Thanks,
bill


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

what connections are on the TV ? does it have a PC input - you have a VGA on the laptop normally 
connector looks like this
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VGA_connector

the issue will be the TV - if a hidef TV should have a PC input - most do
and what inputs you have available and support on the laptop

make and model of the TV

in the manual , if it has a PC input will also tell you the maximum resolution and also recommended/native resolution


----------



## billyg1957 (Oct 10, 2005)

Thanks for the response. I will check the tv. During my carpool ride to work, a co-worker suggested just getting a blu ray player for the purpose. Perhaps that will be easier. 

again, thank sfor the response.


----------

